# Breeding Beginner.. Galaxy Koi and Mustard Gas genetics questions!



## AlyssaLaine (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi all! I'm new to breeding betta, so I have been trying to look up my questions about genetics but could use some more answers. I have 2 pairs of betta that I'm breeding...
1. King Galaxy Koi Male & Delta Galaxy Koi Female
2. Mustard Gas Rosetail Male & Mustard Gas (I think) Plakat Female

I've read about breeding that if you breed 2 true blue, then you get 100% blue, or if you did 1 green and 1 blue, you'd have an output ratio of 50/25/25. When breeding patterns/multi-colors, how does the output work? If breeding my koi, will I get 100% koi? Will I get a variety of colors similar to what the koi have, and maybe some will have koi patterns? Or will I get random blues or greens, etc in the mix that the parents don't even show? Same questions for the mustard gas fry.

Thanks in advance for any comments, information, tips, etc!!!!


(Sorry this picture is so dark. It's the only one where he held still enough and his tank light wasn't shining on him which makes him look orange/copper)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The iridescent layer consist of turquoise and steel blue, PLUS royal blue which is genetically a combination of the former genes.

Turquoise x turquoise = turquoise
Steel b x steel b = steel blue
Turquoise x steel b = royal blue

So no matter how "pure" your royal blue is; royal blue x royal blue = all three irid colors.

Today, people call yellow fin bi color, a mustard gas. To be exact, MG is actually extinct. . . . Just so you know. Anyways, blue MG x blue MG should give you all three irid colors. Some of which should have yellow fins. Since yellow is caused by Non Red gene, you should also produce red fins.
. . . . . . 
I have never worked with koi nor deliberately worked with marbles. To my knowledge, most koi still carry marble genes. It's unpredictable as it may combine colors unlike non marbles. However most people I've discussed it with say koi x koi will not produce 100% koi. If the parent koi has poor koi background, you might not produce koi in F1. You should produce koi in F2 though. But looking at your pair, IMO, you should at least produce some kois.


----------



## AlyssaLaine (Apr 30, 2020)

indjo said:


> The iridescent layer consist of turquoise and steel blue, PLUS royal blue which is genetically a combination of the former genes.
> 
> Turquoise x turquoise = turquoise
> Steel b x steel b = steel blue
> ...



I had no idea MG were extinct! That's interesting to know, so thanks for that!
I appreciate the rest of your response also. That really helps! It'd be interesting to find out if they have yellow and red fry plus the irid ones, and I don't know the parent history of the koi to know how strong their genes are so I guess I'll just have to wait for the fry to be older to find out!
Thank you!!


----------

